# CSS Editors for OS X



## quiksan (Sep 10, 2004)

What CSS editors are recommended?  I ususally hand code or use dreamweaver's css, but with css getting so in depth, I'm wondering what CSS editors are the best (by user opinion) for OS X. 

I know, I'm headed to version tracker, but I'd like to hear what fellow OS X'ers have to say.

thx!


----------



## quiksan (Sep 10, 2004)

I came across CSSEdit from macrabbit.com
anyone?  anyone?  I'm trying it out tonight.  so far looks promising...

still, would love to hear from others...


----------



## Orbit (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes i deffinatly recomend cssedit its great


----------



## Pengu (Sep 10, 2004)

Also try out skEdit. It's not a dedicated CSS editor, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## Orbit (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh and subethaedit is a great webpage editor it has syntax highlighting for css and many other languages.


----------



## quiksan (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah, I've played with skEdit.  not sure I'm sold on it yet.
LOVE subethaedit though.  been on that bandwagon a while.

thanks for the replies.  i AM liking cssedit thus far.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 11, 2004)

Hand coding in DW MX04 is my usual/preferred method...much quicker for me than using BBEdit.  Haven't had a chance to test out SKEdit much, but it's definitely a promising alternative to BBEdit so far.

From what I saw of CSSEdit, if you're pretty familiar with CSS then it might slow you down a bit.  Er...at least it seems that way for me.  Then again I'm very set in a way I like to work...a routine of sorts...so it might just be the old 'change' thing that's causing my issues with it.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm with Dreamweaver / SubEthaEdit .. just code manually


----------



## quiksan (Sep 11, 2004)

about the only time I use DWMX anymore, is when I need some advanced find and replace stuff - or to move files/folders around, so they're auto updated.  otherwise I hand code in subethaedit.
But while I'm decent with css, I don't know all the stuff, so having a decent editor for it would be beneficial at times

thanks for all your input guys.


----------



## twister (Sep 14, 2004)

CSSEdit is amazing!  Much better than Dreamweaver!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Sep 14, 2004)

My vote is for CSSEdit. The application is a little buggy (crashes about 2 times a week), but it is a big help. Unlike DW MX(don't know about MX 2004), CSSEdit spits out "compressed", or "shorthand" CSS. For example:
body {
	background: #555 repeat-y url(images/pattern.png) 10px 5px;
}

If CSSEdit does not float your boat(or <div>, ahahaha), you can give http://westciv.com/style_master/index.html a try.


----------



## twister (Sep 14, 2004)

I've never had CSSEdit crash.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Sep 15, 2004)

twister said:
			
		

> I've never had CSSEdit crash.




Really?! Do you use it on a daily basis?


----------



## twister (Sep 16, 2004)

I use it, in demo mode, every day.


----------



## jonparadise (Sep 17, 2004)

Style Master here. Great little program, really indepth tutorials and reference too.


----------



## quiksan (Sep 17, 2004)

Nummi_G4 said:
			
		

> My vote is for CSSEdit. The application is a little buggy (crashes about 2 times a week), but it is a big help. Unlike DW MX(don't know about MX 2004), CSSEdit spits out "compressed", or "shorthand" CSS. For example:
> body {
> background: #555 repeat-y url(images/pattern.png) 10px 5px;
> }
> ...



geek/coding humor is awesome!!  lol    nice

i like the look of style_master - but wow, seems like a steep price for a css editor.  guess if it gets the job done.

I haven't totally been able to get into the cssedit thing.  I continue to hand code.  may just stick to it.  who knows.
thanks again for the feedback.


----------

